# Used pee pads.



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

You know how some cats won't use a litter box that needs to be cleaned? Well does anyone have a malt that won't use a pad that needs to be changed. Jill is great 99.9% of the time, but every once in a while, she has a relapse. Like yesterday, she peed on the carpet 3 times, totally unlike her. Then I looked at her pad and figured that it was pretty much used up. I changed it and today so far she has been fine. Does anyone else think that this is the reason she had "on purposes"? (I really don't think they are accidents.)


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah. the girls only pee on a wee wee pad once now. and then i have to change it. 


its so funny cuz i was telling mee the other day that gruffi used to fold the wee wee pad if it was used. he is sooo smart.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yep. Phoebe refuses to step near her pee, so if she cant circle around without touching it, she wont use a pad again. I have to throw it away after one pee, unless she happens to just use a little corner and I think she'll get away with it.

Such a prima donna


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">Peaches also prefers clean pee pads vs. used up ones. She's usually on point when its a new pee pad, but sometimes she'll miss here and there once the pad needs to be changed.....

wow







I thought I was the only one experiencing that problem... I guess its normal</span>


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, miss priss Sisse will not use one more than one day, and if she even THINKS her feet will get wet







she will squat and pee next to it.....we change usually after our morning "big business" and again at night......


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

Scrappy usually folds the pad over to cover his pee and then pees on top of it. its soo funny i always wondered why he did that until i caught him doing it when his pad was all used up.


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

Our Oscar is a young guy and pees on the pad about 4 to 5 times a day but hates to walk on it and if he poops and we are not around and the pad is full then he goes on the floor, very frustrating but he is not into using a full pad.. we go through at least one a day...he is so particular...but I will say this we got a Pad "holder" that stops him from pulling the pad around and tearing it up and when he uses that one he seems to be more on target ...if we have him use a pad without the holder he seems to pee on the edge and gets some on the carpet...tough to figure him out but he is young so we'll see...Good Luck







> _Originally posted by jeanette_@May 24 2005, 02:51 PM
> *Scrappy usually folds the pad over to cover his pee and then pees on top of it. its soo funny i always wondered why he did that until i caught him doing it when his pad was all used up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64887*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Its been raining alot up here in Maine and so we have'nt been taking Coco out to do his business. We set up a pad for him in the laundry room and I too have noticed that if he has peed on it more than 3 times he will go on the floor next to the pad.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant Nay_@May 24 2005, 04:09 PM
> *Our Oscar is  a young guy and pees on the pad about 4 to 5 times a day but hates to walk on it and if he poops and we are not around and the pad is full then he goes on the floor, very frustrating but he is not into using a full pad.. we go through at least one a day...he is so particular...but I will say this we got a Pad "holder" that stops him from pulling the pad around and tearing it up and when he uses that one he seems to be more on target ...if we have him use a pad without the holder he seems to pee on the edge and gets some on the carpet...tough to figure him out but he is young so we'll see...Good Luck
> 
> 
> ...


*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64896
*[/QUOTE]


Ours is a little guy also and we go through a few pads a day, he won't use it if it is dirty







Plus I like it to be clean also , I figured he just picked up on my need for them to be clean, but I see there are many others that have little ones that feel the same way














must be another Maltese thing


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley will usually pee on one two or three small times. Big morning pees usually have to be thrown away.







We always throw the poo away right after, but if there is two pees he will stand with his front feet in the box, and poo on the floor.







He doesn't pee very often, he seems to hold it until he absolutely HAS to go.







So when he does go, it is concentrated. I sometimes throw it away after one, just because the smell is so strong.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I also have a slight problem. Sparkle and Cookie refuses to uses pee pee pads that others have used. It is a pain and I have an overload of wee wee pads out.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 24 2005, 05:41 PM
> *I also have a slight problem.  Sparkle and Cookie refuses to uses pee pee pads that others have used.  It is a pain and I have an overload of wee wee pads out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64944*


[/QUOTE]


Ewwww...that would stink......so do you have four out? One for each? Or more than that so they have extras?







My little house would be wall to wall wee pads!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she's urinating in the wrong place, she's not housetrained. Go back to the basics. If she has the opportunity to pee on the carpet, then she has too much freedom and not enough supervision. If she's a clean dog, then confine her when you can't change the pad for a while.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@May 24 2005, 09:20 PM
> *If she's urinating in the wrong place, she's not housetrained. Go back to the basics. If she has the opportunity to pee on the carpet, then she has too much freedom and not enough supervision. If she's a clean dog, then confine her when you can't change the pad for a while.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64979*


[/QUOTE]

Jill is not hiding when she is not using the pad. Two nights ago, my husband was laying on the floor watching tv. Jill walked up to him and he thought she was going to lay with him but instead she peed right next to his face. The pad was 8 feet away. So I do not think it is lack of supervision. I think, like the others said that her pad was too full and she refuses to use it. My cats do the same thing when I forget to change the litter box in a timely manner, ( I usually don't let that happen) and my oldest is 13 and has been housebroken for years.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+May 25 2005, 06:31 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jongee and Taco pees and poops and shares weewee pads, they go potty on the same pad, but i still have extras in the house since Taco isnt 100% housetrained

Jongee would sometimes use the same peepad Ellie used when she was at Cathys








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65016
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love the name taco!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie is in his pen all day while i'm at work so I put 1 puppy pad in there (I used to put 2). He will also pee on the edge or right next to the pad if there are tooo many pee pee marks on it. So even if you confine your baby they might still do the same thing. 

Anyone ever have this problem... 

Kodie will let out a high pitched scream (thats his whinning bark) to let me know he pooed on his pad. He will then go to the opposite side of his pen and sit there looking at it. haha.. hes crazy!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley will not go on the pad if it needs changing.....he rarely has an accident but if he does it's because his pads need changed. Mommy's fault


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i put out 4 wee wee pads at night. during the day there is only 1 wee wee pad. 

sprite and ellie share wee wee pads all the time, but yeah, if its full....and i'm sleeping....then sprite will just pee next to the wee wee pad (ellie will just hold it). 

but if i'm awake and the wee wee pad is full, she'll just sit next to the backdoor waiting for someone to notice her. lol.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey did the same thing. Pee twice and she wouldn't step on the pad. Someone here recommended the Wizdog. This thing is great. I can go all day with just using one pad. Saves lots of money on pads. The only thing I don't like about the Wizdog was that Lacey would walk right off of it while she was pooping. I made hubby build a frame to put around it about 4-5 inches tall. This way she can't walk off of it. Lacey's paws stay dry, which is great.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I just got a wizdog for this problem. I love it! And finally, no more pee pee paw prints on the floor!!!!







I thought the price was too much for a doggy toilet, but it's great, and I just use newspaper now. It's messier to clean than when I used pee pads in there, but newspaper is free


----------

